# Need 4-6-2 Help!



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I changed my mind and wanna restore my #283 4-6-2 myself. I was wonder how the white walls and driver rims could be pressed back on. I know some one with a bench press, I'm just nervous about it. Also, I wanna repaint the 2 inserts and whats the best white paint to use?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Unless you want the oriignal Gilbert production, I was under the impression these are available as repro parts and relatively inexpensive. Anyone??


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, doesn't Portlines carry that stuff?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just get the repo white insulators from PortLines or any one else.When you mount them to the original rims, add a drop of instant glue.Remember you will have to get the wheels quartered.


----------

